# Verkaufe E8400 (3,0 Ghz),  4GB G-Skill DDR2-800 Ram und Mainboard.



## Fiffi1984 (16. Februar 2011)

Servus allerseits.

Aufgrund eines Defekts meines Mainboards rüste ich auf AM3 um, dabei fällt eine CPU und Speicher ab... 

Es handelt sich dabei um den Intel *Core 2 Dou E8400 mit 3.0 Ghz* (der Vollständigkeit halber). Er ist ca 2,5 Jahre alt, lief nicht übermäßig viel und immer stabil. Hatte ihn auch ohne Spannungserhöhung mal testweise locker auf 3,6 Ghz, aber für richtige Übertakter geht sicherlich noch mehr. Garantie gibts wegen des Alters keine mehr, aber er lief wie *gesagt immer top und wurde auch gut gekühlt.*


Der Arbeitsspeicher ist wie oben beschrieben, 4x1GB G-Skill DDR2-800.



Beim Mainboard handelt es sich um ein Abit IP35P. Es ist wie schon gesagt defekt, Windows lässt sich aus irgendeinem Grund nicht neu installieren. Solange ich aber nicht formatiert hatte konnte ich mit einem Windows XP von einer anderen Festplatte noch starten. Ganz im Eimer ist es also nicht.

Naja, wie dem auch sei, hier der eindeutige Hinweis, *das Board hat ne Macke, die aber für einen versierten Bastler *womöglich kein Problem darstellt. Nur damit sich hinterher keiner beschwert... 
Die beiden anderen Teile laufen tadellos.

Preise kommen für euch. Komme auch gern etwas entgegen, dann spare ich mir ebay. Man kennt sich hier ja. 

Wenn jemand alles nimmt, dann würde ich nochmal etwas mit dem Preis runter gehen bzw das Board noch so obendrauf legen.


Grüße


----------

